# packing media in the eheim 2078



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Trying to come up with the best possible setup on this beast of a filter. I got 4x 2 litre baskets to play with, but i dont know if i want to go with eheims media.

What would you do?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a 2075...one less basket. I run mine just the way you see in that example (only two trays of substrat pro of course)

what do you not like about the ehiem media?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

streeker02 said:


> I have a 2075...one less basket. I run mine just the way you see in that example (only two trays of substrat pro of course)
> 
> what do you not like about the ehiem media?


I have no complaints about the eheim media, but I've only ever used what came with my 2213. it's just going to cost me 200+ to fill it and was wondering if someone with experience with other media might have other suggestions.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i sell seachem matrix 4 L for $30
do a google search substrat pro vs matrix, much better stuff


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was going to suggest filling one or two trays with Seachem matrix as well to save some money.


----------

